# Laurel Haven Farm Mystery



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

There were a few threads over the past year and more concerning the wherabouts of nigerian dwarf breeder Tina Ruble of Laurel Haven, SC. As a good friend of hers I have been both greatly concerned and mystified as to no word from or about her since almost two years ago. I had last spoken with another friend about a year and a half ago who said she had been seriously ill and had gotten out of goats.
Of course, over all these months I assumed the worst. Then today I logged onto her website which had still been up. Today I see it is no longer there; however, it says "THE FUTURE SITE OF TNT MINIHAVEN."
It didn't take much to theorize that TNT could well stand for Tina and (her husband) Todd?
So I'm inquiring if anyone has heard from or about her and if she is getting back into goats?
It is the strangest mystery to me, because we had been good friends for several years and then not to hear a word in all this time.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

alot of people had been "good friends" with her until she did what she did to alot of us .....


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm no help but have often wondered the same.
You'll have to keep us posted.


----------



## MuddyRockFarm (Oct 21, 2012)

kelebek said:


> alot of people had been "good friends" with her until she did what she did to alot of us .....


? I have one of her bucks and was always wanting another, can you expand on this?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

i paid in full for three kids after being a "good friend" and her my mentor for over a year. they were to be shipped in February .... in MAY I finally got my kiddos - after SEVERAL "attempts" to ship them .... and I had to drive 6 hours each way to airport ... each time I was on the road when I received the call that they were not on the plane - Severely stunted, full of cocci, and horribly malnourished (have veterinary documented proof). When I told her that I was not happy with them - she said that I could send one of the doelings papers back and she would refund my money for the doeling only ... well that does not help with the extra crate / health cert. Sent them back - no money back. buckling was tiny - but could do his job - got him "cleaned up" from cocci and sold him. 2nd doeling had a cocci count of 1000+ AFTER dimethox treatment. Was able to pull her through - but was never "right" Weakened immune system and lost her to pneumonia.

A year later, an attorney involved, I received a doe in replacement of the doelngs / vet bills (mind you exceeded $1000.00 owed - doe was worth MAYBE 300) from the daughter - had to PAY for transport of the doe to my friends house where she nursed her back to health and housed her from October - Mayish. I got the kids from the doe - and my friend was able to keep the doe in exchange. Then I had to pay for the kids to get to me ... so all in all ... i am out ALOT of money and time!

This is a MILD case of things that happened with many people!!!!


----------

